# Ham 'n Eggers



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## BatNapalm (Jul 30, 2016)

The one-time only team of La Migra (immigration police), featuring pre-Vaudevillian Simon Gotch with 100% less mustache and 1000% more bitch tits.






EDIT: And yes, I know Modest and Morgan were/are a veteran tag team in Japan but this is the only time they were ever interesting.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 30, 2016)

Iron Mike Sharpe.

"AHHHHHHHHHHH!"


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jul 30, 2016)

big baby jesus said:


> Iron Mike Sharpe.
> 
> "AHHHHHHHHHHH!"



He just passed away a few months ago


----------



## CatParty (Jul 30, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


>




Buck was a tag team champ


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jul 31, 2016)

Brian Armstrong aka The Road Dogg's less successful brothers


----------



## GS 281 (Jul 31, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> Brian Armstrong aka The Road Dogg's less successful brothers


The Armstrongs were all great in NWA/WCW.

Barry Horowitz was a great jobber. He even did well when he was a champ in GWF.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 31, 2016)

This reminds that when I was a little kid I couldn't quite figure out what Bobby Heenan was saying, it sounded like "haminigger" to me. So I always wondered how he was getting away with saying a racial slur all the time.


----------



## CatParty (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Feline Darkmage (Jul 31, 2016)

I recall a long time ago when they still put Jobbers on the television broadcasts there were a few recurring ones. Brooklyn Brawler was a guy who'd be there every so often.

Do they still put these guys on television at all? I miss some of them.


----------



## cypocraphy (Jul 31, 2016)

Jobbers are long gone from wrestling. Since around 1997 iirc.

I liked when this guy beat DiBiase by countout.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Jul 31, 2016)

They've moved from having full time enhancement talent to just hiring local guys from the indies when they want to do a squash match.


----------



## CatParty (Aug 1, 2016)

Flowers For Sonichu said:


> They've moved from having full time enhancement talent to just hiring local guys from the indies when they want to do a squash match.


----------



## BatNapalm (Aug 1, 2016)

I totally forgot about Samoa Joe's old potato sack shirt look (coupled with that bitchin' bleached hair like the lead singer of the Offspring).

How about this absolute nobody:











Wonder whatever happened to him....


----------



## XYZpdq (Aug 1, 2016)

One time I was at a bar watching a stream with a buddy and somebody walked up to explain to me how much he hated Heath Slater. So I'm fond of Slater.


----------



## *Asterisk* (Aug 1, 2016)

XYZpdq said:


> One time I was at a bar watching a stream with a buddy and somebody walked up to explain to me how much he hated Heath Slater. So I'm fond of Slater.


Slater's the best jobber since Scotty 2 Hottie.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 2, 2016)

BatNapalm said:


> I totally forgot about Samoa Joe's old potato sack shirt look (coupled with that bitchin' bleached hair like the lead singer of the Offspring).
> 
> How about this absolute nobody:
> 
> ...








get on my level


----------



## BatNapalm (Aug 2, 2016)

Too bad Air Raid wasn't around long enough to really establish themselves as a tag team. They could have developed a loyal fanbase and called them the AirHeads.


----------



## Flowers For Sonichu (Aug 2, 2016)

BatNapalm said:


> Too bad Air Raid wasn't around long enough to really establish themselves as a tag team. They could have developed a loyal fanbase and called them the AirHeads.


lol as soon as they got any sort of fan reaction u kno Nash would have squashed them in a handicap match


----------



## The Nothingness (Aug 2, 2016)

I was going to make a bad joke but the video title already has the punchline.


----------



## cypocraphy (Sep 10, 2016)

I liked when The Undertaker would put them in body bags.


----------



## Strelok (Sep 21, 2016)

Does Davey Meltzer count?

No, not Dave Meltzer. Davey Meltzer. See, when Herb Abrams make his promotion back in the day, he got butthurt that Wrestling Observer made fun of his shows. So he found a guy who looked vaugly like Dave, made him a jobber, named him Davey Meltzer and had him squashed every match he ever showed up in.


----------



## Mike_Holland_is_a_Cuck (Sep 23, 2016)

No mention of the Brooklyn brawler? I don't know if you guys know this but I believe he's right at the top for being the longest lasting contact in WWF/WWE history (worker and writer)


----------

